# G20 protests in DC this weekend!



## bani (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm coming up there from NYC with my cat, and then gonna keep headin south. anyone in DC who can house me while i'm there? like as soon as tomorrow?! that would be way sweet. if anyones involved with the actions, it would be great to get involved more than just wandering around. i just heard about the actions recently. ring me at 347.706.0609 'cause i'm leaving tomorrow and might not get yr e-mail. g'night!

xoxo-b.


----------



## finn (Nov 11, 2008)

There are good camping spots- greenbelt park can be legit or not, depending on how you go about on it, but DC people are not warm and welcoming people as far as travelers are concerned. Baltimore is better for that, but much worse on camping.


----------



## bani (Nov 14, 2008)

oh thanks i forgot i had posted this. im here now, my friend saved me at the last minute! people should come down for the people's summit and carnival tomorrow. join us!


----------

